# Help cleaning old Aurora Track



## jmark (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi all-
I'm a newbie here, glad I found this site. I recently found my old Aurora Thunderjet & A/FX sets. I had a monster layout with an extra power supply in the back straight away just to keep the cars going!!! The hours I spent playing and tweaking!!!

Anyway, the track has been stored in the basement, and you probably know what the question is.... How do I get the rust off of the rails??? Is CLR acceptable?? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Mark


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

naaa, it's all junk. throw it in a big box and mail it to me, i'll dispose of it properly, lol. just kidding.
I would use a light sandpaper to get the rust off first, then windex and wipe. (and do it before assembling the whole track) one of my first real layouts years ago, me and my friend took hours laying out a huge 2 lane up and down, over/under track,then tried the cars .............it took as long to clean it and the track kept pulling apart as we tried cleaning it up.

ANYWAYS

Welcome to the board


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

I used light sandpaper on the surface of the track. On the connectors, use the dremel with wire brush attachment. You can sand, but it is a cumbersome process on the tabs.
Jim


----------

